
Employee Equity - sillysaurus3
http://blog.samaltman.com/employee-equity
======
sidlls
Targeting an expected value equivalent to what Google might provide is under-
compensating relative to the risk. Why not just join Google?

Compounding this is that "expected value" is often grossly optimistic.

Furthermore, depending on when hires 1-5 occur, 1%-2% equity in the form of
options can significantly under-value the risk they take.

